# ISO more ways to use cucumbers



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

I love cucumbers and pickles and have four cucumber plants in the garden. They're starting to produce. I picked two a couple of days ago - made tzatziki with one and ate part of the other with ranch dressing for lunch - and three more today. I've made Japanese cucumber salad with rice vinegar and sesame oil, Scandinavian cucumber salad with dill and sour cream, and Thai cucumber salad with white vinegar, sugar and cayenne. Looking for other ideas and creative uses for the many cucumbers coming my way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, GG, I too am interested.  Mine mostly go into freezer pickles, but that doesn't stop me from growing them every year!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2014)

Cucumber infused water is refreshing.

Roughly chop one or more medium size cucumbers and put into a 1/2 gallon container of water, refrigerate for at least an hour and serve over ice.  You can play with adding various fresh herbs dill, basil, etc...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

I forgot about cucumber lemonade!  Also nice with watermelon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

Those drinks do sound yummy! We drink a lot of lemonade in the summer. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks 

Who has more?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## pacanis (Jun 27, 2014)

And I just happen to have a big bowl of sliced cucumbers with Vidalia onion, sour cream and s&p in the fridge


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

pacanis said:


> And I just happen to have a big bowl of sliced cucumbers with Vidalia onion, sour cream and s&p in the fridge



Yummy, all those pics look delicious! Can you elaborate a bit more on how you prepared and seasoned them?


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I love cucumbers and pickles and have four cucumber plants in the garden. They're starting to produce. I picked two a couple of days ago - made tzatziki with one and ate part of the other with ranch dressing for lunch - and three more today. I've made Japanese cucumber salad with rice vinegar and sesame oil, Scandinavian cucumber salad with dill and sour cream, and Thai cucumber salad with white vinegar, sugar and cayenne. Looking for other ideas and creative uses for the many cucumbers coming my way.


Cold cucumber soup is very refreshing as a first course in hot weather - https://www.jamieoliver.com/magazine/recipes-view.php?title=chilled-cucumber-soup

Or an uncooked one - http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1507667/green-cucumber-and-mint-gazpacho

Or hot cucumber soup - Late summer cucumber soup - Soups - Recipes - from Delia Online


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks, MC! That does sound refreshing.


----------



## mmyap (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have a specific recipe for this but you may enjoy Kim Chee Cucumbers.  Tons of recipes on the web for that.  Yummy and spicey!  The third pic pacanis posted may be Kim Chee Cuc's.  It looks similar to that.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yummy, all those pics look delicious! Can you elaborate a bit more on how you prepared and seasoned them?


 
I seem to be having a hard time finding the salmon recipe. I even looked here at DC, where I'm sure I posted the link, but here's what it's called: Vietnamese  Salmon Rice Bowl with Ginger-Lime SauceSteamed white  rice topped with fingers of Vietnamese, pan-roasted salmon and thinly sliced Kirby  cucumbers dressed with a fresh ginger infused lime sauce
I'm sure I have the recipe printed out in my pile 'o recipes. I made it for PPPC I a few years ago when Cleveland Played Seattle.

spicy chinese cucumber salad recipe | use real butter

Korean Style Tacos with Kogi BBQ Sauce | Steamy Kitchen Recipes

And the other is simply crab salad in cucumber cups.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder if that veggie pasta/ribbony cutter thing that some folks here have used for zucchini would work, using cukes instead of pasta or zukes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a mandoline - I could try the "pasta"  idea. Thanks. 

And pac - thanks for those recipes.


----------



## merstar (Jun 27, 2014)

I love love love this salad from Pierre Franey:
SALADE DE CONCOMBRES ET CHEVRE (CUCUMBER AND GOAT CHEESE SALAD)
Eat@ Recipe Swap & Recipes :

Here's are two more to check out from my to-try list:
LOADED GREEK SALAD WITH TZATZIKI DRESSING
Loaded Greek Salad with Tzatziki Dressing | Virtually Homemade: Loaded Greek Salad with Tzatziki Dressing
ISRAELI SALAD
Israeli Salad Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## merstar (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's another recipe to check out:
Seoul-ful Chicken with Minted Cucumbers Recipe | MyRecipes.com


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yummy, all those pics look delicious! Can you elaborate a bit more on how you prepared and seasoned them?



I like mine with rice wine vinegar and a little balsamic vinegar.

Cukes are also good in gazpacho.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sooo jealous of your picture from your garden GG. Those are the only kind of cucumbers I'll eat and they are so expensive in the grocery all wrapped in shrink wrap.

We slice them paper thin on the mandolin along with white onion and and dress them (after they've been salted and drained in a colander) with rice wine vinegar, sugar, white pepper and just a little mayo.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2014)

*Cucumbers in Sour Cream*​ 
 1 Ea            Cucumber
1 tsp            Salt
½ C            Sour Cream
4 tsp            Red Wine Vinegar 
1-2 Drops    Tabasco Sauce
2 Tb   Chives - Snipped
½ tsp   Dried Dill Weed
Pinch   White Pepper

Slice the cucumber into very thin slices.  Sprinkle with the salt and let stand for 30 minutes at room temperature to release excess water from the cucumbers.  Drain.  Squeeze out excess water.

Combine the remaining ingredients and toss with the cucumbers.

Chill for 30 minutes


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I wonder if that veggie pasta/ribbony cutter thing that some folks here have used for zucchini would work, using cukes instead of pasta or zukes.


The spirooli works on cucumbers. Makes an interesting twist (pun intended) when adding cukes to salads or stir fries.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2014)

I like Swedish cucumber salad:

Thinly sliced cucumbers, onion, fresh dill, S&P, 3:1 water to vinegar, sugar. The amount of sugar depends on how many cukes and onions are in the bowl. usually I take 2/3 c water, 1/3 c vinegar and about 1/4 c sugar --shake that up in a mason jar with the dill and S&P (this is for a bowl with about 3-4 cukes and 1 medium onion).  Taste. Too sweet, add more vinegar, too tart, add more sugar. Let this marinade, covered, in the fridge for at least 4 hours, serve at room temperature.

For recipes using cucumber + sour cream, instead of using sour cream, I usually will drain whole yogurt to get rid of as much whey as possible (save for bread making or kimchee), and use 7/8 c yogurt "cheese" for each cup of sour cream. Otherwise, if you prefer, you can use Greek yogurt.

Indian cucumber raita with mint is another option.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Cucumber-Raita-104741

You can serve with chicken kabobs, chicken or turkey burgers, lamb, just about anything grilled or if you are making Indian mains.

Tatziki.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 28, 2014)

Really interested in this thread---- I love cucumbers!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 28, 2014)

Whats the difference between rice wine vinegar and rice vinegar?

I only have rice vinegar. Is it just as good?


----------



## cave76 (Jun 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Whats the difference between rice wine vinegar and rice vinegar?
> 
> I only have rice vinegar. Is it just as good?



"Rice Wine or Rice Vinegar?

Before going any further, let's clear up the difference between rice wine and rice vinegar. Enjoyed by the Chinese for over 4,000 years, rice wine is made by a fermentation process involving yeast that transforms the sugars from glutinous rice into alcohol. When making rice vinegar the fermentation process goes one step further, adding bacteria to turn the alcohol into an acid. It's easy enough to confuse the two since they often sit side by side at the grocery store. The fact that rice vinegar is also called "rice wine vinegar" doesn't help matters."

All About Chinese Rice Vinegar


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2014)

This was what I found:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/rice-vinegar-vs-rice-wine-vinegar-46674.html


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Whats the difference between rice wine vinegar and rice vinegar?
> 
> I only have rice vinegar. Is it just as good?



Not really.  I made that mistake and the results were awful.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 28, 2014)

[/IMG]

     Wasabi mayo cucumber cups.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Not really.  I made that mistake and the results were awful.



What did you make with it? 

I use rice vinegar. I just checked to make sure and realized I'm almost out! I may head out to the Asian grocery store tomorrow. This is the brand I have:


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Wasabi mayo cucumber cups.



Love these! Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2014)

I also have rice wine, aka shao hsing or shao xing. I think this is the brand, but it's hard to tell. The label looks pretty much the same, but most of the writing is in Chinese. 17.5% alcohol!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2014)

You made me look. I just have rice vinegar. I probably bought it specifically for a recipe, but now I'm wondering if it was supposed to be rice wine vinegar...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2014)

pacanis said:


> You made me look. I just have rice vinegar. I probably bought it specifically for a recipe, but now I'm wondering if it was supposed to be rice wine vinegar...



I'm definitely going to the Asian grocery store tomorrow and see what they have. I can't remember ever seeing rice wine vinegar, but I'm not sure I was looking for it.

RB, rice vinegar works fine for the recipes I've used it in.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2014)

pacanis said:


> You made me look. I just have rice vinegar. I probably bought it specifically for a recipe, but now I'm wondering if it was supposed to be rice wine vinegar...



Rice vinegar and rice wine vinegar are the same thing.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 29, 2014)

When I get sesame noodles from the the Chinese restaurant, they julienne cukes and put them in there.  I do the same when I've made it in the past.

Also, with those wasabi mayo cups, you can probably substitute hummus, and it would be really good too.

Ive also been at parties where they serve gazpacho out of cucumber cups as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> When I get sesame noodles from the the Chinese restaurant, they julienne cukes and put them in there.  I do the same when I've made it in the past.
> 
> Also, with those wasabi mayo cups, you can probably substitute hummus, and it would be really good too.
> 
> Ive also been at parties where they serve gazpacho out of cucumber cups as well.


I've used cucumber "cups" as the delivery device for crab salad, chicken salad, salsa, cold cucumber soup.

Cucumber salsa recipe that is in my "to try this summer file"

Cucumber Salsa - Bon Appétit


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> When I get sesame noodles from the the Chinese restaurant, they julienne cukes and put them in there.  I do the same when I've made it in the past.
> 
> Also, with those wasabi mayo cups, you can probably substitute hummus, and it would be really good too.
> 
> Ive also been at parties where they serve gazpacho out of cucumber cups as well.



I'm going to try that with the Dragon Lady's Sesame noodles the next time. Thanks Larry.



CWS4322 said:


> I've used cucumber "cups" as the delivery device for crab salad, chicken salad, salsa, cold cucumber soup.
> 
> Cucumber salsa recipe that is in my "to try this summer file"
> 
> Cucumber Salsa - Bon Appétit



That Cucumber Salsa looks like a winner from Bon Appetit. 

This recipe from them also sounds interesting and unusual.
Spiced Cucumbers and Coconut Milk - Bon Appétit


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 1, 2014)

MIL likes slices of them instead of bread/chips for dipping into hummus or tepanade.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 2, 2014)

I have just remembered this site on the wonders of cucumbers that I thought you might like to visit............ Intrigued arn't you ??

The Secret Super Cleaning Powers of the Mighty Cucumber | Apartment Therapy


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2014)

menumaker said:


> I have just remembered this site on the wonders of cucumbers that I thought you might like to visit............ Intrigued arn't you ??
> 
> The Secret Super Cleaning Powers of the Mighty Cucumber | Apartment Therapy



That's pretty funny - "Just rinse away any seeds." lol Thanks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 2, 2014)

I posted this as a pickle recipe. But it is a great way to use those "oops, missed that cucumber" cukes (the ones that are oversized). 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ed-pickling-techniques-90217.html#post1372159


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 3, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I seem to be having a hard time finding the salmon recipe. I even looked here at DC, where I'm sure I posted the link, but here's what it's called: Vietnamese  Salmon Rice Bowl with Ginger-Lime SauceSteamed white  rice topped with fingers of Vietnamese, pan-roasted salmon and thinly sliced Kirby  cucumbers dressed with a fresh ginger infused lime sauce
> I'm sure I have the recipe printed out in my pile 'o recipes. I made it for PPPC I a few years ago when Cleveland Played Seattle.


I am enjoying the thought of the conversation chez Pac -

"What are we having for dinner, dear?"

"Oh, nothing much, just _(deep breath)_  Vietnamese  Salmon Rice Bowl with Ginger-Lime Sauce Steamed white  rice topped with fingers of Vietnamese, pan-roasted salmon and thinly sliced Kirby  cucumbers dressed with a fresh ginger infused lime sauce"

Seriously though, it sounds delicious.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 3, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Wasabi mayo cucumber cups.


Ahh! Love the turtle and I wouldn't want to eat him


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 3, 2014)

menumaker said:


> I have just remembered this site on the wonders of cucumbers that I thought you might like to visit............ Intrigued arn't you ??
> 
> The Secret Super Cleaning Powers of the Mighty Cucumber | Apartment Therapy


And a soothing compress for tired eyes.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2014)

It was, MC. And since Seattle is known for it's seafood and Vietnamese cooking, it fit right in with my football themed dinner. I just don't understand why I can find the dinner but not the recipe, but I've got it printed out for future reference.


----------



## cave76 (Jul 3, 2014)

I use cucumber peels to discourage ants. It really works but not as good as hitting each ant with a hammer.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't tried any of these, but the cucumber-peanut salad sounds really good.

Best Cucumber Recipes


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, CWS. I picked seven cucumbers the Saturday we left for the beach, and our pet-sitter had picked seven more during the week we were gone and left them on the kitchen counter. I gave three of the seven to my cousins and other family who were staying across the street from us.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't tried any of these, but the cucumber-peanut salad sounds really good.
> 
> Best Cucumber Recipes




Mmm.  Yes, that peanut salad sounds really good!

My cukes are still teeny, but it looks like I'll be getting a good crop again.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 14, 2014)

Some Will Farrell comedy skit has him in some TV execs office interview and he's drinking their classy expensive water with a slice of cucumber hanging on the side of the glass. Even tho the meeting goes nowhere for him, Will Farrells character is jazzed and he remarks  how refreshingly good the water is, the slice of cucumber and all.


----------

